# Sad and feel down



## Dancer1482 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have severe pcos and trying save for IVF with the use of sperm donor to become a mum,my sister in law due to have baby girl any day and from start of pregnancy I been gutted over it, plus I always said if I had a little girl would carry on family name grandmothers middle name my mum middle name now she said she going to, it's like she doing it on purpose if that makes sense, she getting close to my mum who I am and I know sounds like jealousy and guess I am but I feel so tearful all time and angry like life's unfair, me and mum are arguing cos she says I'm in mood all time and I need to think of her and sister in law, I know this baby going be round me constantly and I dunno how I going to cope I really don't if I don't have lot do with it everyone going be on at me and if I do I know my brother and sister in law think they going. Be best parents in world and there way will be right, I just dunno what do or think am I loosing the plot;((( no one seems understand how I feel


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

You are not mad Dancer - I promise you!!!!!! (or at least if you are then you are in good company as there are many more of us who feel the same   ) - I have felt the same way about several friends and family (and I know many others on here have expressed just the same feelings again and again here) cos at the end of the day it ain't fair when you can't just have what you want most in the world (and others can).

You may feel differently about the baby when it arrives (and is its own little person), if not be kind to you and do what you need to cope. 

Wishing you all the best with your saving and treatments, Krissi xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

just sending some     
Suitcase
x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Dancer - could you perhaps enquire with your GP about going for IVF on the NHS, as it seems that saving up is stopping you achieving your dream in the short term. Perhaps if you started on your treatment route you could then relax and welcome this new baby, rather than feel hopeless because it all feels like such a long way off for you.
I am sorry about her nicking your baby name, it seems unfair - but I am sure when the time comes you will find the perfect name to call your little one, or you could even give her the same name as a middle name.
In my family there are two little boys called T... from two different cousins, so this means my grandma has two great-grandchildren with the same name, but nobody minds! xxx


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Just sending      
My sister had a baby on Sunday night. She was really nervous of just telling me she was pregnant - so I guess just bear in mind that I am sure your brother, sister in law and your family are all likely to be aware of your feelings and love you very much and certainly don't want to upset you. I am sure you will embrace the baby when he/she arrives and be a fab auntie. I can imagine it's really hard but things will get better. Lots of love x


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Dancer, just coming in with some hope for you.  My pal is having a baby before Christmas and she'll be 46 at New Year.  She has PCOS, first baby at 40, another at 42, her fertility was bad enough to be offered NHS IVF but they've all come natural.  You don't sound as old as that but just wanted to give you some light at the end of the tunnel.  

Don't fret, you're time will come.  

And you know what, your mum will be flippin delighted when it does!  Your SIL's baby will be older by then...and not as cute and there is nothing to say you can't carry on the family name, afterall it a middle one.  Get your venting done outside the family and do something nice to cheer youself up!  You can't control what other people say and do...unfortunately


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

DANCER - I don't know how old you are but some clinics will take women with PCOS as egg sharers as they tend to produce lots of eggs. It might be worth enquiring.
Good Luck


----------

